# Ghost and Chinese flower mantis rehome



## retinal (Sep 12, 2015)

I've had my L3/4 Ghosts and L1/2 Chinese Flower mantids for 4 days now.

Up until now they have remained in the poly cups they arrived in. I've been waiting for the weekend to collect my deli cup order from the post office depot.

I got them first thing this morning and all 9 are now rehomed and munching away on FF's.

I need to add a few more sticks and make then vertical and horizontal to prevent any molt issues... I'm going to sort them all out later but thought I'd post a pic. Everyone loves pics right  





...


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2015)

Those containers are just fine for those mantids. Ghost mantids can live their whole lives in 32 oz deli cups. You of course will need to move the Chinese out after a few molts. My advice is to keep an eye on the sticks, I tend to not use them once mantids get a little size to them because of the possibility of them getting in the way of molting. Good luck!


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice, glad you and your pets can see each other now  Have fun decorating their new homes.


----------



## retinal (Sep 13, 2015)

I have removed the sticks as per rick's advice. They weren't needing them so it was a needless risk to take as I think they are due a molt some time this week.

As per adding any decoration to these current setups. I have a small exo tank for the ghosts to share which I was going to move them into in a few molts time. I was going to decorate that and in the meantime leave the deli cups simple for them to find food easier in these early stages. The ghosts seem to have trouble catching the FF's consistently ... but they are eating and plump.

The chinese flower mantids caresheet said to provide hiding places. I don't want to add too much for the same reason as the ghosts ... anyone got any advice?

...


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2015)

retinal said:


> I have removed the sticks as per rick's advice. They weren't needing them so it was a needless risk to take as I think they are due a molt some time this week.
> 
> As per adding any decoration to these current setups. I have a small exo tank for the ghosts to share which I was going to move them into in a few molts time. I was going to decorate that and in the meantime leave the deli cups simple for them to find food easier in these early stages. The ghosts seem to have trouble catching the FF's consistently ... but they are eating and plump.
> 
> ...


I just realized you said Chinese FLOWER mantids. What species exactly are you referring to? Not sure what hiding places would be for a mantis. Take any caresheet you read with a grain of salt, most of them are full of nonsense. Basic mantis care applies to the majority of species.


----------



## retinal (Sep 14, 2015)

They are _Creobroter nebulosus._

I didn't realise at the time but I actually read it on Agent A's caresheet for flower mantids on this forum  

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=29726

...


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2015)

retinal said:


> They are _Creobroter nebulosus._
> 
> I didn't realise at the time but I actually read it on Agent A's caresheet for flower mantids on this forum
> 
> ...


Ahh. Hence the problem with common names. Some of them seem to change every few years.


----------



## retinal (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah sorry ... I'm way too new to them to remember the scientific just yet  

...


----------

